# 2002 Maxima SE Bose Radio



## El Bucho (Aug 4, 2005)

I know I've heard of this problem before, mine just went out of factory warranty too, which figures. Anybody know of any easy fix so that when I play a CD, that it will play out of ALL the speakers? Seems to be an intermittent problem. Anyway, thanks for the help.

EB


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Some info here: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=1011339&postcount=3


----------

